# Steering Defective Workshop - Stranded HELP



## JA Dub (May 18, 2010)

I have a 2004 V8. Stopped at work this morning and when I shut the car off the red Steering Defective Workshop showed and the car beeped. Now car won't start. Any way to start the car rather than have it towed.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

As always, the FAQ is the first place to look:

"Steering Fault - Workshop" message - here's the cause and the solution.

Harry


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

JA Dub said:


> I have a 2004 V8. Stopped at work this morning and when I shut the car off the red Steering Defective Workshop showed and the car beeped. Now car won't start. Any way to start the car rather than have it towed.


Reach down, or if you're not too big lie down on your back and get your head down near the pedals so you're looking upwards, and wiggle any wires/connectors you can see that run behind the panel roughly in the centre.


----------



## PH8TON (Sep 1, 2010)

*Try retracting the steering!*

Hi there,

Same happened to me last year. By now you know where the problem lies. To get the car started and to be able to get it to the dealer, try moving the steering back to its fully retracted position. It may help the damaged wires make contact and get the car started. Remember that it has to be fixed asap or it will happen again. Advise the service people where to look (under the steering) so that it saves them time and you money. Good Luck!


----------



## JA Dub (May 18, 2010)

*Tried suggestions*

Tried moving steering wheel, checked wires, didn't work. Wrecker coming to get car will update forum.


----------



## JA Dub (May 18, 2010)

*Got car started! YEEE HAAAAA*

Wrecker driver looked at the Phaeton and said "We did this once, jump from the starter battery to that other dang battery". He did and the car started. I called VW and they are ordering accessory battery and it will be in a two days. 

So, add to "Steering Defective Workshop" when the accessory battery is dead, jump from starter battery to the accessory battery to start the car.


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wouldn't the paralleling relay electronically connect both batteries or is some juice in the comfort battery required for that relay to function? (by turning the key all the way left and back)

The jump trick is a good one to store in the memory bank though, thanks for sharing that one!

Best of luck with the repair!


----------



## JA Dub (May 18, 2010)

*Turning key didn't work*

I read the post on turning the key both directions for emergency start. Didn't work.
I'll have to admit, when the battery comes in, it will be strange to jump my car with my car.


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

johnt26 said:


> Wouldn't the paralleling relay electronically connect both batteries or is some juice in the comfort battery required for that relay to function? (by turning the key all the way left and back)
> The jump trick is a good one to store in the memory bank though, thanks for sharing that one!


John,
That was exactly what I was thinking. The emergency start may work well with a partly drained battery, but may seize to function as designed when it is fully discharged or with a Steering Fault error still in memory.
It looks quite plausible that the ignition was on for a long time during all starting and diagnosing attempts, quickly draining the already old battery to this state.

JA Dub, what is a wrecker? When I first read this word, I thought that you had plans to wreck your car! Fortunately you saved your Phaeton from this brutal death!:laugh:
Willem


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

The error you get when this happens is a safety thing, it thinks there's a fault in the steering column, so the car is prevented from starting.

A "wrecker" is Texas-speak for a tow-truck.


----------



## HT4 (Mar 2, 2011)

As advanced as the Phaeton is, the cascade of electronics problems (documented in various places on this forum) that result from a discharged battery remain baffling to me. One would think that VW would be able to muster a warning light that tells the driver that the battery is low, as opposed to all of the electronics simply going crazy. It's a definate design flaw, in my view.


----------



## HT4 (Mar 2, 2011)

JA Dub said:


> Wrecker driver looked at the Phaeton and said "We did this once, jump from the starter battery to that other dang battery". He did and the car started. I called VW and they are ordering accessory battery and it will be in a two days.
> 
> So, add to "Steering Defective Workshop" when the accessory battery is dead, jump from starter battery to the accessory battery to start the car.



For some reason, I always thought that the batteries would automatically tie together if one was discharged. Not true? Maybe that only works from the Ac. bat. to the start bat., but not the other way around?

I know that is how it works on some other cars with dual bat. systems, like certain Rolls Royces and Mercedes models.


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

HT4 said:


> For some reason, I always thought that the batteries would automatically tie together if one was discharged. Not true? Maybe that only works from the Ac. bat. to the start bat., but not the other way around?
> I know that is how it works on some other cars with dual bat. systems, like certain Rolls Royces and Mercedes models.


The brains and neural system of the Phaeton is powered by the LHS battery, in this case the Access/Start Module and the Battery Monitoring Control Module. Both receive their power from the LHS battery. The starter battery is only connected to the Battery Monitoring Control module, for the purpose of monitoring.
When LHS battery is dead, all monitoring and control functions are basically dead. RHS battery isn't taking over the power supply function of these vital control modules.
I think that the LHS battery voltage dropped to a point, below which some vital controllers seize to function. The battery relaying signal then cannot be given any longer by the Battery Monitoring Control Module. The wreckers vision makes perfect sense...
Willem


----------



## wesley34 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Steering Defective Workshop 04 Phaeton*

From Wesley's Auto: Went to the Autobarn dealer/City VW today to get results about this message for my personal car. Was told i needed a new steering column and power module totaling three thousand dollars. Did not need either thanks to you forum about the three wires that hooks into the bottom of ther steering module. Found a broken wire which comes from being in a crazy postion. fixed it for under ten dollars again thanks a million for the information left by consumers on your blog. Anyone with this message on your vehicle please look closely at the three wires under drivers kick panel which leads into bottom sterring column moduel. I again have a beautiful car thanks!!!!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Wesley's, 

It is so much give and take here - the pros help us and hopefully get something back sometimes! 

Welcome to the forum. 

Cheers, 
Chris


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

*STEERING MALFUNCTION WORKSHOP! - possibly NOT the wiring getting pinched*

The past few weeks, my steering wheel column has been clicking for a few seconds after I turn off the Phaeton. I little nudge on the wheel seemed to allow the column to catch something that would have it stop clicking. Yesterday I was stranded with the dreaded "Steering Malunction Workshop!" red alert and the car would not start. I read the suggestions regarding the wires and tried to reach up there to wiggle them, but I think mine is more mechanical than electrical.

The steering wheel is not locked, although very difficult since the car won't start, I am able to turn the wheel in both directions without it locking. * I would like to know what the inside of the column looks like.* I envision a toothed ring of some sort encircling the column and one or two pins that engage the teeth to lock the wheel after the car is shut down.

The car ha a third party warranty that covers the steering column shaft only, so I doubt this repair will be covered. I had it towed to my dealer instead of may favorite independent mechanic since they provided the warranty and may be able to help get some of the repair covered.

Thanks to all who took the time to consider and reply to this post.

G


----------

